# Pcola Pier 11/19



## Coconut Joe (Oct 5, 2007)

Got to P.B. pier around 1:30 with Seminolewind. Wind from the east. Lots of bait fish. Couple of guys were catching mullet with cast nets. Nothing biting.:reallycrying Left around 3:30.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Better luck next time


----------

